# Some people make me so mad



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

I really hate to complain/rant, but last night during our nightly walk a lady walking her small dogs (Yorkies or something, I don't care to remember) approached Bear and I. Since Bear is very friendly and I get lots of requests to pet him I thought this was going to be the case again.

Wrong. 

This lady, whom I have never met or seen before, came up to me and first started asking me questions. It started off nice enough until she got crazy. She was literally raising her voice at me telling me that I was not equipped to have such an aggressive breed, I didn't know how to handle it, and that I was asking for trouble by bringing him out in public. Meanwhile, Bear was in a sit next to me while her small dogs were barking and trying to snap at him and the lady was blaming Bear for riling her dogs up. :headbang:

Now, I have a pretty thick skin but some of the things this lady was saying were uneducated and downright mean and unnecessary. I am fully aware that I don't live in the nicest neighborhood, but being 5'11" with a large build and walking a large dog normally make me feeling safer walking at night (that, along with pepper spray).

Has anything like this happened to you? If so, how did you handle it? I just ended up walking away without saying a word while she was still in a full swing rage.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Never happened to me, but that lady was one uneducated and hypocritical lady. She needs a reality check on her dogs behavior. I don't think I would consider a GSD an aggressive breed. I would consider most ssmall breeds to be aggressive. I haven't met but maybe two small dogs that are well behaved. But that's most likely owner error. All the large dogs I encounter are typically fairly well behaved.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm 5'6.5", 18 yrs old, and only weigh 100 lbs (I was 90 until Matt made me gain some weight because he was concerned for my health). Koda is only 62.8 lbs (last time I weighed her). But this happens to me often. 
Once I had an older woman walk by me at the park, while Koda was in a perfect heel as always. The woman immediately yelled at me that I didn't need to have a big, mean dog in a public area and I needed to leave. I simply stopped moving, turned to her and stared at her. Didn't say anything. Koda sat down beside me but lowered her head so she looked bigger. The woman left.
Another time I had Koda walking and a man with four small dogs on flexi-leads. All of them were at Koda's heals nipping her. She kept her eyes on me, and was literally up against my legs. Yet he screamed at me about endangering his dogs. I told him to get his dogs before I did, he did nothing. So I MADE them leave her alone then continued walking.
I also had a situation where a loose mastiff attacked Koda while she was a pup. I kicked the dog in the face many times, and the owner immediately came after me for it. I didn't back off at all, being the defiant person I am, and called AC on his idiot dog.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe I would of told her own dogs were out of control but you took the high road and walked away, and that's a good thing. Don't let what a crazy person tells you bother you. Just keep on enjoying your dog, some people are clueless.


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

When Shelby was only 10 weeks old, a woman in my neighborhood walked by us on a walk and without making eye contact with me said "that type of dog should be banned just like pit bulls". I was in complete shock but decided not to respond. She is an older woman and was walking her own dog which is a Chow. I figure maybe shes had a bad experience with GSDs. I do still make a point to say hello every time I see her in the neighborhood. Kill them with kindness! Makes me even more motivated to prove her wrong by training Shelby to be on her best behavior.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to agree about the small breeds (for the most part, there are always exceptions) being little jerks. They are allowed to get away with too many things and end up essentially ruling the house due to biting, growling, and overall just being a pain in the a** to deal with. I've seen this with some of my friends dogs. They just let the dog do it for one reason or another, but if a large dog was able to get away with half of that, the world would end and that would be dangerous.

I guess i just have to come to the reality that not everyone can be a sane, educated, and polite person haha


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alsatian_MaMa said:


> I have to agree about the small breeds (for the most part, there are always exceptions) being little jerks. They are allowed to get away with too many things and end up essentially ruling the house due to biting, growling, and overall just being a pain in the a** to deal with. I've seen this with some of my friends dogs. *They just let the dog do it for one reason or another, but if a large dog was able to get away with half of that, the world would end and that would be dangerous.*
> 
> I guess i just have to come to the reality that not everyone can be a sane, educated, and polite person haha


 I see this even moreso at the dog park. A small dog will charge and attack big dogs, and everyone thinks it's cute or funny. If my girl so much as bared a tooth at that small dog for biting her, she would be deemed a monster.  You learn to brush it off. Though I have a big mouth and bad attitude when it comes to my dog sooo...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You guys need to start having a sense of humor about these people. Next time, bare your teeth and growl at her. If you can manage to get just a little spit on your lip while you do it, I bet she never comes near you again.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You guys need to start having a sense of humor about these people. Next time, bare your teeth and growl at her. If you can manage to get just a little spit on your lip while you do it, I bet she never comes near you again.


 :wild::spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Irritable hag. 

But I would be interested in knowing the types of questions she was asking before she got crazy, and what exactly she said when she did get crazy so we can pick her apart properly.


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You guys need to start having a sense of humor about these people. Next time, bare your teeth and growl at her. If you can manage to get just a little spit on your lip while you do it, I bet she never comes near you again.


Brilliant! I'll order some stuff online so if comes up to be again, I'll just stare at her and start foaming at the mouth. Maybe she'll leave me alone then, ha!

@GsdLoverr729 - I can't agree with you more! Last winter something like that happened that endangered the whole dog park. 

Here, the best off leash dog park is located behind hospital and has a lake that the trail circle around that has a field here and there. It's wonderful, and naturally brings a wide variety of things and wildlife to it (I live in Alaska, this is normal to see lots of wild life within the city). Moose often frequent the area, too, but most of them are used to the dogs and have a very high patience as long as the dogs leave them alone or have a good call back before they get too close.

Theres a stretch of trail that is pretty narrow compared to the rest of it, but you can see this stretch of trail from the other side of the lake through the trees. I happen to look over to see a moose, ears back, hair raised, charging out of the brush with a calf hiding behind it. The culprit? A small minpin that is running in circles around it, yipping, trying to bite its ankles, and generally not being awesome to this very large, very mad moose.

The owner of the dog is schreeking at the dog to get it away from the moose, but the dog doesn't listen, just keeps going, and ends up endangering the whole park. If theres a pissed off 1000 pound animal in the bushes with a baby, I don't want to walk by it.

I just don't understand why small dog owners don't think they have to be as responsible for their dogs as large dog owners. Granted, we're not all perfect, but a dog is a choice. A choice you make to be watchful and responsible for whatever breed you get. *sigh*

Sorry, I'm a little long winded


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't need to foam at the mouth...Just yell out "Did you take my medicine? I can't find my medicine! Did you see that elephant?!" And growl some more.


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> Irritable hag.
> 
> But I would be interested in knowing the types of questions she was asking before she got crazy, and what exactly she said when she did get crazy so we can pick her apart properly.


While I can't remember all the questions because the louder she yelled the faster my blood started boiling, I'll try to recollect some.

Well, first, she verified it was a German Shepherd. Asked if he was friendly, to which I replied "as long as nothing happens to me" because of the neighborhood I live in. Not the friendliest or most trustworthy folk. 
The next was how much he weighed, I responded 85 pounds.
Then the question that started it was, "Why isn't he in a muzzle?"
I told her I believe he needed one because he had no previous occurances of being aggressive. That's when she said that he was too dangerous and unpredictable without one and I'm risking the entire neighborhoods lives by not being more careful with such a large dog that I am "obviously unable to handle".

And it took off from there, I just kind of stared at her with a head tilt (probably learned from Bear) with a "you've gotta be shi**ing me" look on my face. She only proceeded to get louder and more unreasonable


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alsatian_MaMa said:


> And it took off from there, I just kind of stared at her with a head tilt (probably learned from Bear) with a "you've gotta be shi**ing me" look on my face. She only proceeded to get louder and more unreasonable


I believe all of us GSD owners on the forum do this, after seeing it stated so much  
So next time, growl, foam at mouth, yell about medicine, growl more. 

As for the minpin/moose situation, that is INSANE! I will say that I have met some good small dog owners. Some of the members here have small dogs who are VERY well-behaved. But working at a veterinary office I dislike them even more now than I already did. x.x


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

@GSDLoverr729 - You're right, I meant to put something in there about not all small dog owners are bad, some of them are pretty darn good. Others not so much. A few should not stand for the many. My apologies to responsible small dog owners, you are very much appreciated. You need to give lessons to the not-so-great small dog owners!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about it. you and your dog did nothing
to warrant a rant from the lady, yes or no. people
have their opinons.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

People can have their opinions, when they keep them to themselves. There is a line crossed when you shout them at someone. For example, let's say you have a child who is overweight. Someone might think that it is unhealthy for the child to be overweight. She may hold the opinion that you should be more proactive in your child's diet. That is her opinion. If she yells at you, telling you that you are going to kill your kid by letting him be so fat, what is the matter with you! That crosses a line. 

I am just not sure to what extent we can go when people cross the line. Saying a cutting remark back might make you feel better, but it rarely improves the situation. Physically responding to a verbal attack might get you in deeper than you really want to be. So I kind of like the growling or acting like a nutter that Jax suggested.


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

That is true, that's the reason I ended up walking away as opposed to getting into a verbal fist-fight with the lady. Thank you for listening, everyone, it felt good to rant about that!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> You don't need to foam at the mouth...Just yell out "Did you take my medicine? I can't find my medicine! Did you see that elephant?!" And growl some more.


Exactly! Have fun with people like this. If I don't want to be bothered at all I tell them "I don't speak English" in plain English of course.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

your mistake for wasting as much time as you did in her presence.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

crazy lady is just upset she doesn't have a real dog and took it out on the op.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish you could use a golf club on yorkies...they aren't dogs..more like rats



((JK!!!)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Similar type thing happened to my sister when she was walking Lucy once a few years back. My sisters barely pushing 5' and 100 pounds and the lady started yelling at her about how it was illegal to walk aggressive breeds without a muzzle on at all times. 

Now my sister isn't the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to common sense type stuff like this and thought the lady might be right, so she didn't even question it. She asked me later about it and I told her not to listen to people like that when they say things that are out there or to just basically just ignore people like that. 

Now if this was me... I take it as a chance to mess with people who have no idea what they're talking about. I'll say I'm close friends with Mayor or Sergeant xxxxxx (i'll just pick the first random name that pops up in my head) and say they gave me permission to do whatever it is they're complaining about. I'll then start going on about whatever random thought pops in my head after that and start pointing in a random direction just to confuse them even more and then just walk away. At least I'd get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

As a master of sarcasm, I have had to bite my tongue, lest things go bad. I have said thank you for your opinion. I will give it the consideration it deserves. They thought I was being nice.
I ask how long have you been licensed by the state of California in dog training? I am not. Then oh, I am sorry Doctor I did not know you we're a vet. At this point they think I am nuts and wander off.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wish I could actually bring off a snappy come-back in the moment. I couldn't even pretend to be a raving lunatic. The best I can do is look like a floored imbecile, catching flies. Whatever. My advice is to have a good one-liner handy and use it if necessary. Only I uh uh duh uh can't usually get past the nerve of some people to say the things they do until its all over and done with. 

Bummer. 

Do YOU have my medicine?!? Where's my medicine??? Did you see that elephant??? -- I so want to use that. But never will.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The last time someone tried to tell me my dog was aggressive, I very simply told them that it wasn't the dog they had to worry about but the one holding the end of the leash. You know that detached cool attitude? Yup. Tends to make people nervous. Smile as you walk away.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I hate people like this... they ruin small dogs for those of us with well behaved ones. *sigh* I have two small ones that are very much real dogs thank you very much.  

The only thing I have to say regarding this is don't sit there and judge small dogs the same way these people are doing with GSD's, otherwise you're no better then them. Blame the person, not the dog! Not saying that you have to like them I just see a lot of people on this forum bad mouthing the dog but hardly ever their people.

/rant over 

I've yet to have this happen to me with my GSD, in fact I have quite the opposite problem because I have a long coat puppy... No one will leave me ALONE!

If someone said something like that to me I'm not sure I could walk away and be nice about it, I get pretty defensive when it comes to my dogs(see above) If that ever happens to me I'll try to be the bigger person, I don't think I could act crazy though, lol. Though it would be fun to see their reaction!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a question for somebody - How do you get your dog to accept being attacked by a small dog without reacting?


My 5yo male GSD will put up with barking and maybe even some growling and even a snap or two from a puppy or some female dogs, but i would not *expect or want* him to just accept it if another dog, regardless of size, actually bit him and did some harm.

Self defense and all that stuff!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> I hate people like this... they ruin small dogs for those of us with well behaved ones. *sigh* I have two small ones that are very much real dogs thank you very much.
> 
> The only thing I have to say regarding this is don't sit there and judge small dogs the same way these people are doing with GSD's, otherwise you're no better then them. Blame the person, not the dog! Not saying that you have to like them I just see a lot of people on this forum bad mouthing the dog but hardly ever their people.
> 
> ...


i also have have two jrts.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I never trained Koda to it. Some small dogs she just ignores, and watches me. I assume they're not biting hard enough to get a reaction.
But I have had her fight back with others. For example, a stray jack Russel mix ran at her and bit her leg. She reached around, grabbed its head in her mouth and threw it like she does her chew toys before I could react. When I checked, it had drawn blood pretty badly on her.

I suppose she ignores unless they hurt her. But once they do, all bets are off. And if they're large, they won't fully get in the first bite.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> Irritable hag.
> 
> But I would be interested in knowing the types of questions she was asking before she got crazy, and what exactly she said when she did get crazy so we can pick her apart properly.


:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't walk away I would stare at her face straight in her eye until she feels incredibly stupid


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> I have a question for somebody - How do you get your dog to accept being attacked by a small dog without reacting?
> 
> 
> My 5yo male GSD will put up with barking and maybe even some growling and even a snap or two from a puppy or some female dogs, but i would not *expect or want* him to just accept it if another dog, regardless of size, actually bit him and did some harm.
> ...


When my four year old bitch, Ninja, veteran of several bitch fights and has the scars to prove it (SSA within the pack), was being attacked in the park by the off-lead Yorkie, a LEAVE IT and a HEEL did the trick. The dog was circling us, barking, and snapping, and we got all the way to my car, and I unlocked my car, and got her in without her reacting to the dog. 

However, the dog did not nail her. I was ready to kick the dog if it tried. So far it 40 years, I have never had one of my dogs actually bitten by another dog, save one time in class and that was over before it began -- that terrier maniac dog snatched her as she walked by and I grabbed hold of the leash and kept going with her to get her out of range of him. There was no damage done. But I must be slowing down. 

I have gone so far as to take the leash out of someone's hand who was not paying attention and their dog started to go for mine, I pulled mine back, and grabbed it's leash and hauled it away from her (my dog) -- that was a 130 Rottweiler. I guess I am just not going to stand around and allow my dog to get bitten. I am going to be pro-active. If I don't trust a dog/owner, I am going to be careful up close, and if a dog comes at my dog I will step in and protect the dog so that they do not have to fight the dog off. 

I hear this over and over and over again, but I just don't see it. I wouldn't lose sleep over whether or not my dog will appropriately defend itself.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Some tough dude to take on a mad 130 Rottie!

Esp. to take their leash in one hand and at the same time hold your dog (a GSD, I assume) by it's leash in the other hand and can keep them from fighting? WOW!

That would be a sight to see!

We could have used you the day that a 65LB (or so) Pittie came after my friends male GSD in the parking lot!


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

The only time I've really ever had a problem was my sisters beagle. Her and I used to live together when I first got Bear. She had a beagle, which, granted, she neglected, and wasn't really that friendly with other dogs. One day the beagle decided it wanted Bear's dinner and attacked him, leaving puncture marks in his neck. 

Bear did try to defend himself from is aggressor but wasn't able to reach him because I was quick to react and got the situation handling almost immediately. However, Bear ended up getting an abscess from the bite.

**Note: I did try to pay attention to the beagle but I was the only one working at the time. I did take it outside and play with it when I could and feed it, but it ended up becoming too aggressive against other animals to make me feel safe having it around Bear and Hobbes my cat**


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't even count the number of times in just the last six months that we've been out walking and passed someone with a small dog going crazy barking and growling while Jerry walks calmly at my side and ignores them. 

I'm not sure how disconnected from reality you have to be to tell someone they can't handle their well-behaved dog while their dog is going nuts.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> You guys need to start having a sense of humor about these people. Next time, bare your teeth and growl at her. If you can manage to get just a little spit on your lip while you do it, I bet she never comes near you again.


 
I wish I could do this. I'm laughing just thinking about it.

I told my husband that the next time a small white dog on a retractable leash lunges at me I'm going to lunge right back at it (me not my dog). At this point in our walk he was on the lookout for small white dogs so we could cross the street. lol.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Alsatian_MaMa said:


> The only time I've really ever had a problem was my sisters beagle. Her and I used to live together when I first got Bear. She had a beagle, which, granted, she neglected, and wasn't really that friendly with other dogs. One day the beagle decided it wanted Bear's dinner and attacked him, leaving puncture marks in his neck.
> 
> Bear did try to defend himself from is aggressor but wasn't able to reach him because I was quick to react and got the situation handling almost immediately. However, Bear ended up getting an abscess from the bite.
> 
> **Note: I did try to pay attention to the beagle but I was the only one working at the time. I did take it outside and play with it when I could and feed it, but it ended up becoming too aggressive against other animals to make me feel safe having it around Bear and Hobbes my cat**


 
I know that I probably should, but i will be d#@#@! if I would ever stand by and let ANY other dog (or cat or kid for that matter) bite my dog and even less so stop my dog from defending himself! 

I would (and have) hold him on a very short lead to restrain him but hold his head up in the air? (like my friend did when a small unleashed dog came attacking while on a walk - NEVER!) and her dog got a nasty bite wound in his thigh from it!).

That would be like holding your friend arms while someone attacked him (or her!).


----------



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness I would have laughed in her face. Literally, this would have given me the giggles. I'm a tiny thing, seriously I'm barely 5'7 and, weigh less than 120. Fynn is huge and, really dark, people are naturally scared of him. Our 3 month old Vandy is well over thirty pounds. I have had several people come up to me and, tell me horror stories they've heard about GSD and, how I need to be careful or should reconsider my choice in pets. I've also had people complain to my leasing office that Fynn is aggressive. Not in anyway true. He doesn't like off leash dogs yapping in his face but, he never snaps or even growls at them. I just laugh whenever this stuff happens and, simply say "I am always careful. That's why I bring him everywhere!"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Some tough dude to take on a mad 130 Rottie!
> 
> Esp. to take their leash in one hand and at the same time hold your dog (a GSD, I assume) by it's leash in the other hand and can keep them from fighting? WOW!
> 
> ...



Codmster, that 130 pound Rottweiler was over-sized for a Rott, a big dog, and it was dog reactive, but it was not yet 2. I wasn't afraid of a puppy, sorry. Though I am not a "dude" I am bigger than a Rottweiler, though if the Rott was mature and currently being people-aggressive, I would have probably handled that situation different. 

Of course I grabbed the leash and pulled it back away from my dog. Else it would have nailed my dog, and she was a puppy too, I think under a year old. I did not want her to be wary of other dogs. 

The Rott's owner, ran a pet-sitting business, someone you wouldn't think would be totally spaced out when she had 130# of crazy adolescent dog meat and fangs on the other end of the leash. But she was. I just made sure my dog wasn't the victim. 

The Rott had a prong on, and it did get a healthy correction (from me inadvertently of course) for going after my dog. 

There is another difference though too, only the Rott was aggressing, and it hadn't had a chance to sink its teeth in yet. So, it was actually easier than trying to hold two 75 pound bitches apart that were in the process of killing each other -- been there, done that too.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Alsatian_MaMa said:


> Has anything like this happened to you? If so, how did you handle it? I just ended up walking away without saying a word while she was still in a full swing rage.


Yes usually I turn in the opposite direction and walk away when I see a person becoming more angry. Also, do not forget to smile and say, "have a nice day." Then quickly walk away in the opposite direction and sing they're coming to take me away ha ha!


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

My mother in law is like this. 

She has the two worst behaved Jack Russels but constantly tries to berate my wife for choosing a GSD "He might be cute now but he WILL grow into an Alsatian and be aggressive and dangerous"


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

"Yes m'am, your are absolutely right. Unfortunately, I already had him trained not to bite pain in the butt big mouth people or eat yappy annoying small dogs before I realized what a mistake that really was. I've often wished I could go back and not make that mistake again. Good day to you."

Walks off.................


----------

